# favorite games?



## Whirlaxis (Jul 16, 2006)

any platform, furry or not furry, any type (rpg, rts, fighting, etc), just making conversation on something i know about :lol: 
mine, the prince of persia series was fucking awesome, great cinematecs, especially in the second and third one, and of course WoW/warcraft, great games and horribly addictive


----------



## InvaderPichu (Jul 16, 2006)

~Pokemon
~Ecco the Dolphin
~Dino Crisis
~Kingdom Hearts
~Haunting Ground
~Ragnarok


----------



## Charha (Jul 16, 2006)

I like classic Ultima games, Ultima VI in particular.

Oh, and I really enjoyed playing Legacy of Kain games... I love Kain. He's my favourite computer game villain. Simon Templeman's sexy voice acting makes me shiver.

Other games worth mentioning in my list are Fallout 1 & 2, Secret of Monkey Island series (and other Lucas Arts goldies), Elder Scrolls games, King of Dragon Pass and Planescape Torment. Just few to mention. I like playing very old games as much as trying out new ones. I'm a core gamer.


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 16, 2006)

legend of dragoon
legend of legaia
legend of mana
grandia part one
ssx3
dark cloud part 1 and 2
the entire twisted metal series
the entire bloody roar series
the entire (ps2) armored core series
resident evil 2
magic pengel
evil dead: a fistfull of boomstick
super smash brothers 1 and 2 and soon to be 3
elder scrolls 4 oblivion
doom 3
dynasty warriors 5 
samarai warriors
kingdom hearts 1 and 2 (not chain of memories)
that new naruto game for ps2
and a whole bunch more i can't think of right now at this time. oh and not in that order either.


----------



## Emerson (Jul 16, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> ~Haunting Ground



I was considering trying this. It's good, I take it?

Some of my favorites:

Kingdom Hearts (1 and 2)
Castlevania (pretty much all of them)
Mortal Kombat
Metroid Prime: Hunters
Final Fantasy (especially VI, VII and IX)


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 16, 2006)

Um... Lots of things. 

Ratchet and Clank series
Sly Cooper and Sly 2
Katamari Damacy
Breath of Fire 3
Final Fantasy VI, VII
Kingdom Hearts 1
Dark Cloud 2
La Pucelle Tactics
Daxter
Fallout (Both of them)
Super Smash Bros. (Not Melee)
Ecco the Dolphin
Resident Evil 2 and 4
Super Metroid
Starfox (SNES and 64)
Wing Commander
Bloody Roar (GC version)
Diablo 2
Starcraft (and expansion)
Half-Life (1&2)

I'm sure there are plenty more but I can't think of them now...


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 16, 2006)

i hope this quote works.

La Pucelle Tactics


i can't believe i forgot that one. i actually have that one right here. and tis a very cool game indeed.

darn it all whenever i try to quote something it screws up on me if i don't select the entire message.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 16, 2006)

diablo 2 was one of the greatest games of all time IMHO

i aslo have the whole ratchet and clank series, liked star fox 64 (didnt play snes) and the gamecube one, and most other n64 games


----------



## Sam-Mag (Jul 17, 2006)

The Metroid Series
Zelda - Wind Waker
Super Mario Bros.
Lufia II
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
Sim City 4


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 17, 2006)

~Lunar Silver Star Story Complete (Playstation)
~Lunar 2 Eternal Blue Complete (Playstation)
~Persona: Revelations (Playstation)
~Persona 2: Eternal Punishment (Playstation)
~Xenogears (Playstation)
~Guilty Gear X2 (PS2)
~Haunting Ground (PS2)
~Ys VI: The Ark of Napishtim (PS2)
~Shadow Hearts: Covenant (PS2)
~SKYGUNNER (PS2)
~Final Fantasy IV (SNES)
~Zelda: Link to the Past (SNES)
~Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney (DS)


Okami (PS2) and Persona 3 (PS2) will most likely be added to this list when they're released here in the US of A.  They both appear to be absolutely beautiful games. ^_^


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> ~Lunar Silver Star Story Complete (Playstation)
> ~Lunar 2 Eternal Blue Complete (Playstation)
> ~Persona: Revelations (Playstation)
> ~Persona 2: Eternal Punishment (Playstation)
> ...



Add Phoenix Wright, Shadow Hearts, and Xenogears to my list too. 

And Okami is such a beautiful game. I've played a demo of it and it was really fun.

Edit: Also, I add Final Fantasy Tactics to the list, not the Advance version, that crappy thing can kiss my fuzzy behind.


----------



## Suule (Jul 17, 2006)

Monkey Island 1-3
Sam & Max: Hit The Road
Day Of The Tentacle
Inherit The Earth
Master Of Orion 2
Fallout 1&2
StarFox 2
Wing Commander 1-4 + Wing Commander Privateer
Elite 2: Frontier & Elite 3: First Encounters
Starcraft + BroodWar
Warcraft 3 + Frozen Throne
Civilization 2
Hidden And Dangerous 1&2 + Fight For Freedom + Sabre Squad
Deus Ex
Day Of Defeat
Might And Magic 3-5
Dungeon Master 1&2
Cannon Fodder 1&2
Zool 1&2
Hired Guns
K240
Utopia
Eye Of Beholder 1-3
SiN
Quake 2

Quite a long list, eh?


----------



## Mr Cullen (Jul 17, 2006)

Quake 2
Emporer Battle For Dune
C&C Generals
C&C Red Alert 2
C&C Red Alert
C&C Yuri's Revenge
KOTOR I & II


AND A BUNCH OF OTHERS I CAN'T BE BOTHERED TYPING UP D:


----------



## Jirris (Jul 17, 2006)

Super Metroid
Metroid (series.  Super Metroid is seperate because I think it's one of the greatest games ever made)
The Legend of Zelda: the Ocarana of Time
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
Cave Story
Star Fox 64
Goldeneye 007
Silent Hill (entire series)
Resident Evil 1/4
Guitar Hero
Fallout 2
Mariokart DS
The Secret of Mana
River City Ransom
Super Mario Brothers (series)
Fire Emblem (gba titles)
Final Fantasy 6

Umm.. I'm sure I can think of more given time, but this is just off the top of my head.


----------



## Superman (Jul 17, 2006)

Final fantasy (1,2,9,and 10)
Super Smash Bros Melee
Kingdom hearts 1 + 2
Legend of zelda (OOT,MM,WW,and TP <- comin soon)
Super mario rpg
Lufia 1 and 2
Star Fox 64 and Adventures
Half Life (all)
Elders Scrolls Morrowind

Cant think of any more at teh moment


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

Jirris said:
			
		

> Super Metroid
> Metroid (series.  Super Metroid is seperate because I think it's one of the greatest games ever made)
> The Legend of Zelda: the Ocarana of Time
> Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
> ...



Add Guitar Hero to my list too, I can't believe I forgot that one!


----------



## Jirris (Jul 17, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Add Guitar Hero to my list too, I can't believe I forgot that one!



And I forgot to put Viewtiful Joe into my list.  The first one was amazing.  The ones after it, eh...


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

Jirris said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed.  I wouldn't say Viewtiful Joe was one of my favourites, but it was pretty damn fun.


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 17, 2006)

Jirris said:
			
		

> River City Ransom



Add that one to my list as well.  RCR is the greatest beat-em-up EVER (and the only one that I know of where it's possible for your character to hit _himself_ in the face by throwing a rock :wink: )!


----------



## spree (Jul 17, 2006)

Favorite games through out my life

-Darkages ( PC MMORPG) retired
-Everquest ( PC MMORPG) retired
-Soul caliber 2 ( Gamecube )
-Super Smash bros Melee ( Gamecube )
-Mega man X ( Super nintendo )
-Sonic Adventure ( dreamcast)
-Sega Rally 2 ( dreamcast)
-Sonic and knuckles ( Sega genesis )
-Soul Caliber ( dreamcast )

Yes I have a dreamcast.. yes its a japanese one. Yes it rocks.


----------



## Garuru_Wolf (Jul 17, 2006)

Favorite games? Probably best to just do a top ten, no particular order:

1. Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
2. Goldeneye: 007
3. Super Mario World
4. Super Smash Bros. Melee (probably my favorite)
5. Sonic The Hedgehog 2
6. Yoshi's Island
7. Castlevania IV
8. Perfect Dark 64
9. Bloody Roar Primal Fury
10. Any Capcom Vs. Whoever or Darkstalkers game


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

spree said:
			
		

> Favorite games through out my life
> 
> -Darkages ( PC MMORPG) retired
> -Everquest ( PC MMORPG) retired
> ...



Hehe, the dreamcast was ok.  It would've been lots better software wise if it wasn't dropped.


----------



## Catgirl450 (Jul 17, 2006)

Alpha Centauri
Escape Velocity Nova
Uncharted Waters 2


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 17, 2006)

im not old enough for dreamcast to have ever been part of my life


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE:  favorite games?*



			
				Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> im not old enough for dreamcast to have ever been part of my life



The Dreamcast isn't THAT old... >.>


----------



## Cyberskunk (Jul 17, 2006)

Adventure ("You are inside a building, a well house for a large spring.")
Dungeon (Zork)
Rogue (the game I loved to hate)
(Insert various roguelike games here, including Nethack and Angband variants.)
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
Suikoden II
Final Fantasy III / VIJ
Metal Gear Solid ("You like role-playing games. You like Konami games!")
Disgaea

I like these games:
Soul Blade
Sonic 2, 3 and Sonic & Knuckles
Tomb Raider
Dark Cloud 2
Alone in the Dark
Silent Hill 3


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 18, 2006)

I forgot to add Shadow of the Colossus to my list.  It's such a beautiful game and has one of the greatest soundtracks I have ever heard. ^^


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 18, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> I forgot to add Shadow of the Colossus to my list.  It's such a beautiful game and has one of the greatest soundtracks I have ever heard. ^^



Add that to mine too.  I rented it once and got hooked.  I still haven't bought it though.


----------



## Jirris (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm FINALLY playing through Eternal Darkness, and that's going on my list.  My only gripe is the graphics.  They're pretty awful for a Gamecube game.  Then again, it did come out less than a year after the system did too.


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 19, 2006)

Jirris said:
			
		

> I'm FINALLY playing through Eternal Darkness, and that's going on my list.  My only gripe is the graphics.  They're pretty awful for a Gamecube game.  Then again, it did come out less than a year after the system did too.



Eternal Darkness was a pretty ok game.  I especially loved the trip out character hallucination sequences.  Those were pretty phenomenal. ^^


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 19, 2006)

1. Final Fantasy V
2. Breath of Fire 3
3. KNight-Blade -Howling of Kerberos (RPG Maker XP Sample Game)
4. Romancing Saga 3
5. Atelier Iris 2 The Azoth Destiny
6. Arc the Lad Collection
7. Final Fantasy 6
8. Shining Force Ressurection of the Dark Dragon
9. Shining Soul 2
10. Revelations Persona.

If anyone wants to know about theses games just ask.


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 19, 2006)

heh...new fav= prey for 360. got yesterday haven't stopped playing except to work and check messages here. hell yah i'm so glad that i was *cough* sick *cough* yesterday and couldn't go to work cuz i got the last copy at the store. yayness!!! also chromehounds is pretty good despite obvious problems aiming. the targeting reticle in third person view is in the upper right of the screen (it shows a zoomed in view of whatever is directly in front of you).


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 19, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> heh...new fav= prey for 360. got yesterday haven't stopped playing except to work and check messages here. hell yah i'm so glad that i was *cough* sick *cough* yesterday and couldn't go to work cuz i got the last copy at the store. yayness!!! also chromehounds is pretty good despite obvious problems aiming. the targeting reticle in third person view is in the upper right of the screen (it shows a zoomed in view of whatever is directly in front of you).



Prey was pretty good, not what people were hyping it up to be though.


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 19, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Prey was pretty good, not what people were hyping it up to be though.



the only problem i can see is that even though you have basically infinite lives, it still sucks to die as it gets very repetitive and annoying to have to go through the process of reincarnation. wouldn't you agree? also i'm really starting to hate those damn ghost kids!!


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 20, 2006)

Just picked up Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth for the PSP and am loving it.  It might make my list soon if it pans out well.  It's alot more interesting than alot of the RPGs on the system and so far is just a pretty damn outstanding RPG.


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 20, 2006)

The upcoming PS2 game Ikusagami (Demon Chaos in the US) will most likely make my list as well when it's released in September along with Okami. Can't friggin' wait!  Yet another game being released starring a wolf as the main hero. It just gets better and better. ^^


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 20, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> The upcoming PS2 game Ikusagami (Demon Chaos in the US) will most likely make my list as well when it's released in September along with Okami. Can't friggin' wait!  Yet another game being released starring a wolf as the main hero. It just gets better and better. ^^



I had no idea about Ikusagami, I hope it turns out well.  Thanks for lettin' me know.

Okami is definitely on my list.  I was floored by the demo.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 20, 2006)

the Golden Sun series is a great rpg series but its for the gameboy sp, so its a little old

recommended by all means though


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 20, 2006)

Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> the Golden Sun series is a great rpg series but its for the gameboy sp, so its a little old
> 
> recommended by all means though



Oh definitely.  The Golden Sun games are phenomenal RPGs.  I love those games. ^^


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 20, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> Whirlaxis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They were alright.  At the time they really impressed me graphics wise, especially since it was on the GBA.

I didn't like the gameplay though, but I suppose that's just me.


----------



## Span_Wolf (Jul 20, 2006)

My favorite game is a little known cult favorite from an all time classic developer.  Monolith Productions you youngins might know from their last two games F.E.A.R. and Condemned which have both quickly become staples of the horror genre.  I remember them for games such as No One Lives Forever 1-2, Shogo Mobile Armor Division, Get Midevil, Alien Vs. Predator 1-2, the furry title Captain Claw, and many more.

Now my favorite title from Monolith is a 97 build engine game (engine that powered Duke Nukem 3D and Shadow Warrior) by the name of..




One of the gorriest games I've played to this day and still a personal favorite.  It had all the interactivity of a Duke Nukem game, but with a twistedly endearing Lovcraftian/Evil Dead charm.  Not to mention some of the best level design I have ever seen.

Well I could honestly wax on about this game for hours, but I think instead of doing that I will just link a nice writeup on it that also includes a download link.  
Get bloody
The title is abbandonware now so feel free to download, the only thing you will be missing out on in the compressed download is the cutscenes and the absolutely brilliant CD audio which is replaced with midi.


----------



## Detanus (Jul 22, 2006)

Umm.I'm going to have to go with the Resident Evil series.
Just because of the gorey blood covered zombies and monsters,like the Licker and El Gigante from RE1 and RE4.
 http://ww2.capcom.com/ResidentEvil/portal.html


----------



## Aikon (Jul 23, 2006)

Metroid Prime #1  (Go Samus, Go Samus)

Breath of Fire II
Chip N' Dale RR
Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy II (US)
Final Fantasy III (US)
Final Fantasy X (borrowed friend's PS2)
F-Zero: Maximum Velocity
Golden Sun
Golden Sun : Lost Age
Legend of Zelda LTTP
Metroid Fusion
Resident Evil (GCN Remake)
Starfox
Starfox Adventures
Tales of Symphonia

Yeah... that pretty much covers it.  No N64 games, I skipped that generation.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 23, 2006)

Aikon said:
			
		

> Metroid Prime #1  (Go Samus, Go Samus)
> 
> Breath of Fire II
> Chip N' Dale RR
> ...



I'm guessing you don't like Sony or Microsoft?


----------



## Jenico_Kenesai (Jul 23, 2006)

1-Zelda: OOT (yeah I'm a huge zelda fan XB Byte me)
2-Final Fantasy IX
3-Burnout Revenge
4-DDR
5-Jak 3


----------



## InvaderPichu (Jul 23, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> I was considering trying this. It's good, I take it?



[size=xx-large]YES.[/size]


----------



## InvaderPichu (Jul 23, 2006)

Span_Wolf said:
			
		

>



I've wanted to play Blood so bad but it NEVER works when I download it. D:


----------



## Aikon (Jul 23, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> I'm guessing you don't like Sony or Microsoft?



I'm not a big Sony fan, it's not just their game console I never liked their products.  I'd consider buying a 360 if I had money to buy an HDTV and the unit, but time is also a factor... I don't see myself plunking down a lot of it to play games anymore.  I'm getting a Wii though, despite the lack of great games on the GCN, because it looks pretty cool and I'm a huge fan of the Metroid Prime series as well as Zelda and Starfox (even Mario).  

So, I guess I'm kinda a Nintendo fanboy, but ironically I'm just not that big on games anymore and I'm more familiar with Nintendo's franchises.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 23, 2006)

Aikon said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, I've always liked the Playstation (not Sony per se) just because they have the most games for their console.  It always feels good to be able to have alot of choices.  They have some pretty nice franchises of their own too.

The Xbox thus far, and the 360, have been disappointments.. Yeah they have great power, but I'm not satisfied with their libraries.

That was the same problem I had with the Gamecube as well.  They had a few good games on the thing, really good games, but overall the selection was pretty weak IMO.  The only good games you could count on, typically, were the main Nintendo franchises.


----------



## Draco1991 (Jul 23, 2006)

Megaman2
Megaman6
SuperSmashBros. Melee
ResidentEvil 4
God of War!!


----------



## Aikon (Jul 24, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> See, I've always liked the Playstation (not Sony per se) just because they have the most games for their console.  It always feels good to be able to have alot of choices.  They have some pretty nice franchises of their own too.



Definately, I missed out on a lot of great (and now classic) games from the PSX and PS2 runs.  Silent Hill, Devil May Cry, Final Fantasy 7-8-9, The Metal Gear Solid series, etc... if I get back into gaming like I did when I was younger, maybe I'll pick up a PS3 when it's cheaper and I get a HDTV?  I know I've thought about it.  



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> The Xbox thus far, and the 360, have been disappointments.. Yeah they have great power, but I'm not satisfied with their libraries.
> 
> That was the same problem I had with the Gamecube as well.  They had a few good games on the thing, really good games, but overall the selection was pretty weak IMO.  The only good games you could count on, typically, were the main Nintendo franchises.



The Cube's run was pretty weak huh?  They did have some awesome games, though, but not enough of them IMHO.  360, I have to admit that I don't care for many of the games I've seen so far.  But there's a few I want to try, like Kameo, Gothem Project, and Gears of War.  There's others too, but I forget the names   Things were so much easier back when it was just Nintendo and Sega...  but competetion is nice too.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 24, 2006)

Aikon said:
			
		

> The Cube's run was pretty weak huh?  They did have some awesome games, though, but not enough of them IMHO.



Exactly.  I have thought about picking one up since it's so cheap now, but I might as well wait for the Wii and just have backwards compatablity.



			
				Aikon said:
			
		

> 360, I have to admit that I don't care for many of the games I've seen so far.  But there's a few I want to try, like Kameo, Gothem Project, and Gears of War.



Kameo was ick.  I've played it and it just wasn't very good.  If you like racing games, Project Gotham will make you happy.

Gears of War seems very bland to me at this point.  I've seen lots of videos of it in action and it seems like the gameplay would get incredibly repetitive.  It looks nice in action though, but graphics aren't much of a selling point to me.  Chainsaw bayonets only excite me so much.  Other than that it strikes me as a run-of-the-mill third-person shooter.


----------



## Hanazawa (Jul 24, 2006)

OSU!
_TATAKAE!
*OUENDAN!!!*_


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 24, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> The Xbox thus far, and the 360, have been disappointments.. Yeah they have great power, but I'm not satisfied with their libraries.



well since i have a 360 i think i deserve a say in the matter. *ahem* the 360 rules. as for the game library give it time. it only just came out a little while ago plus there are tons of games coming out for it next year. so that won't be a problem for too long. i can't wait for bioshock and mass effect to come out next year or fable 2 for that matter....


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 24, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's been out for near a year now.  And yes, new games are on the way but for the time being (in my eyes) it's just a solid piece of hardware with a skimpy library.

Similar to that of the PSP if you put it in the right perspective.


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 24, 2006)

really? i thought it was less than a year. oh well. my point remains valid.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 24, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> really? i thought it was less than a year. oh well. my point remains valid.



I said almost.  It's about eight months old if my memory serves me.  You may think that the 360 rules, but I still keep my opinion of it right now until the games it gets show me otherwise.


----------



## Zippo (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmm lets see alot to count...

)Prey
)Super Mario Bros 3
)Tetris (NES Version, no emu)
)Oblivion
)Flatout
)Spyro 3 (PSX)
)Destruction Derby 2 (PSX)
)Mariokart 64
)007 Goldeneye
)GTA:SA (AO Rated version, PC or PS2)
)Sonic 2 (sega)
)Mario Allstars (SNES)
)Super Metriod (SNES)
)Q4
)UT2004 (non multiplayer, onslaught)
)BIA - EiB
)Starfox 64
and alot more.. but those are my fav,

[WORST GAMES (positioned by hatred)]

)World of Warcraft (barfs)
)Q3 Arena
)MMorpg or whatever they are called, they suck

Basically I like racers, and 1P games. Sinking hard earned money for games, then going online and being called a noob and get blasted in 10 secs isnt my idea of fun. WoW is stupid anyways. :3

-Z


----------



## Spotty_the_cheetah (Jul 24, 2006)

My favorite games:

FEAR
Condemned
TES 4: Oblivion
Hitman (all)
Metal gear solid (all)
Ghost Recon Advanced Warrior
The Movies
Arcanum
Follaut(1&2)
Silent Hill (all)
Operation flashpoint (all)
Dreamfall: the longest journey
Sims 2
Space Rangers (1&2)


----------



## TORA (Jul 24, 2006)

Played some Sonic 2 (as Tails) last night... Didn't know I was still that good at it!


----------



## Wakboth (Jul 24, 2006)

Some of my favorite computer games, ever:

Master of Orion 1 and 2
Ultima V
Bubble Bobble
Star Control II
Planescape: Torment
Diablo II
Civilization 2 and 3
NetHack
System Shock
Panzer General
Steel Panthers


----------



## Hanazawa (Jul 24, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> OSU!
> _TATAKAE!
> *OUENDAN!!!*_




OOOOUEN! DAI*SEI*KOU!!


----------



## Aquilla (Jul 25, 2006)

For me its probably;

-The Ratchet and Clank series (4 would have been better if clank featured more)
-The Sims 2 series (Pets expansion due out in Autumn)
-The Warhammer 40,000 Dawn of War series

Theres bound to be more, I just can't remember at the moment.

There was an arcade game too, I can't remember the name at the moment. It involved planes , it was anime. Distinctive features included, the pilot of one plane being a non anthro dolphin, and the special move of one character involved his plane transforming into a giant robot with the pilot's head.
Oh, if only I could remember the name.


----------



## Span_Wolf (Jul 25, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> Span_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need the XP patch.  Google it and that should get the game up and running no problem.  Blood has been a staple on my PC for a good 10 years now, I need to install it on this new comp I just built.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Jul 31, 2006)

favorite games (not in any order)

Pokemon(all of them)
Nascar 06 (can kick damn near anyones ass!)
Grand Theft Auto San Andeas (man that hot coffee mod scandal was annoying :x
kingdom hearts
midnight club 3 dub edition
gran turismo 4

obviously im a racing junkie :roll:


----------



## youkai-hime (Jul 31, 2006)

hmmm i like the systems of ps2 & the nintendo 64 & gamecube
i can't think properly D_D;
i love these---
~zelda  games..
~ castlevania games
~bloodrayne 1 & 2
~Mace: the dark age
~silent hill games
~ shadow of the collosus
~ICO
~god of war
~ finalfantasy games
~kingdomhearts
~Doom
~mortal kombat
~soul calibur games
~smash brother games
~ dynasty warrior games
~007 goldeneye 64
~ killer instinct games
~ prince of persia games
and thats it D:


----------



## Talynn (Jul 31, 2006)

Hmm...lets see....

- Descent Series
- Mechwarrior Series
- Mechassault
- Metroid Series
- Some Zelda games
- Freespace 2
- HomeWorld 
- 007: Goldeneye 64
- UT Series
- WH40koW Series

Yeah, I like alot of Sci-Fi crap.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 1, 2006)

-Beatmania IIDX series
-Street Fighter Alpha 3
-Guilty Gear XX Slash


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 1, 2006)

-Breath of Fire 3 (PS1)
-Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (PS1)
-Devil may Cry 3 (PS2)
-Diablo 2 (PC)
-Digital Devil Saga series (PS2)
-Final Fantasy VII (PS1)
-Grandia (PS1)
-Kingdom Hearts series (PS2)
-Ratchet and Clank series (PS2)
-Resident Evil 4 (PS2)
-Shadow Hearts: Covenant (PS2)
-Sly Cooper series (PS2)
-Spyro 1 to 3 (PS1)
-Suikoden II (PS1)
-The Longest Journey (PC)


----------



## Hunter (Aug 1, 2006)

am listing this by sistem i have enjoyd over the years and considering how old i am , this is going yo be a long one .
the criterias wher how many quartes eatem, times plays or efford made in finnising it.

Starwars (arcade)
red barron (arcade)
Cadash     (arcade)
Darius 2    (arcade)
Klax         (arcade)

M.U.L.E     (C=64)
legasy of the anchents (C=64)
elite                          (C=64)
Ultima IV                    (C=64)
the bard's tale             (C=64)
7 citys of gold              (C=64)
Pitates                      (C=64)
The last ninja              (C=64)
Spy vs Spy 1,2 and 3    (C=64)
Pool of raniance            (C=64)

Dune                         (amiga)
Dune2                        (amiga)
civilization                   (amiga)
colonization                 (amiga)
cannon fodder              (amiga)
lemmings                     (amiga)

Shadowrun                  (genesis)

Tie Fighter                   (pc)
Full Throttle                 (pc)
Civilization 2                (pc)
Civilization3                 (pc)
Unreal tournamrnt         (pc)
Wizardry 8                  (pc)
Galactic Civilization       (pc)
Tron 2.0                     (pc)


----------



## diddly_squat (Aug 1, 2006)

-Tetris
-Gyromite
-Wolfenstein 3D
-Bubble Bobble
-Bust-A-Move
-Oregon Trail
-Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee/Exoddus
-Katamari Damashii
-Shadow of the Colossus
-Sims/Sims 2 (I like locking a bunch of kids with a scary clown man, then lighting them on fire. ONLY in these games can you actually put your dreams into fruition!)
-Dawn of War
-World of Wacraft (YEAH SHUT UP)

Honestly, I don't play games as much as I used to, and that makes me sad. =/


----------



## TORA (Aug 1, 2006)

(OFF TOPIC: I love youkai-hime's avatar. Hey... you have a full version of that picture?) ROWR.


----------



## BingFox (Aug 8, 2006)

My top five fav. games of all time:

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time for the N64
Skies of Arcadia: Legends for the GC
Morrowind w/Tribunal and Bloodmoon for the PC
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time for the GC
Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes for the GC


----------



## Jayk_Carson (Aug 9, 2006)

Halo, driv3r, Doom 3, and Project Gotham.

Project gotham for the intenely awesome visual effects. They actually made the brake pads close when you brake! And the brake discs would turn red from the heat of using them!

Halo for its playability, replayability, graphics and storyline. This includes it's awesome sequel, Halo 2, which was great for it's playability, re-playability, graphics and stoyline. Along with the greatest multiplayer first person shooter ever!

Doom 3 for it's story and awesome visual effects. I just can't get over how great the flashlight looked on the environment. It was just great! The zombies were all really awesome.

Driv3r is the most fun game because of it's cinematic storymode and it's take a drive mode. Making movies with Driv3r is the most fun thing since halo's multi-player. The endless glitches that happen from the game's excellently realistic graphics are always fun. The Grand Theft Auto with better visual effects and smarter AI is just a great thing.


----------



## Dragonrider1227 (Aug 12, 2006)

Super Mario Bros. is my end all, be all favorite game series. That said...
I love the Ratchet and Clank series, Psychonauts, and Soul Calibur 3 the most


----------

